# Setting up a STEAM Game to run  in a jail



## StudyHacks (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello people

I would like to set  a STEAM game to run in a FreeBSD jail so that my guest, who would play the game, would be able to play the game without being able to access any other parts of my host machine (such as desktop, etc)

Can someone please help me make this haappen? How do I get this done?


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Nov 25, 2021)

You don't: 


			LinuxApps - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 25, 2021)

hardworkingnewbie said:


> You don't:
> 
> 
> LinuxApps - FreeBSD Wiki


What are you saying with this? What am I looking at?


----------



## shkhln (Nov 25, 2021)

What's wrong with traditional one account per person approach?


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 25, 2021)

shkhln said:


> What's wrong with traditional one account per person approach?


That way, the guest could still access my OS, and my desktop environment, could tinker with my files etc. This way, I could launch them directly into the game environment


----------



## hardworkingnewbie (Nov 26, 2021)

StudyHacks said:


> What are you saying with this? What am I looking at?


Simple: the answer to your question is on that page.


----------



## Menelkir (Nov 26, 2021)

StudyHacks said:


> That way, the guest could still access my OS, and my desktop environment, could tinker with my files etc. This way, I could launch them directly into the game environment


Could "know" what OS you have, can't tinker with your files unless is the same user as yours, unless you want to run steam as root.


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 26, 2021)

Menelkir said:


> Could "know" what OS you have, can't tinker with your files unless is the same user as yours, unless you want to run steam as root.


I don't understand. By root, you mean as the default shell, replacing explorer.exe? 

Because we're talking windows 10 pro, not linux.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 26, 2021)

StudyHacks said:


> I would like to set a STEAM game to run in a FreeBSD jail so that my guest





StudyHacks said:


> Because we're talking windows 10 pro, not linux.


Doesn't add up.


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 26, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Doesn't add up.


So FreeBSD doesn't work on Win 10?


----------



## shkhln (Nov 26, 2021)

Windows supports multiple accounts with access controls as well (since NT / XP). Actually, I think a ban is in order.


----------



## jbo (Nov 26, 2021)

StudyHacks said:


> So FreeBSD doesn't work on Win 10?


At least in that form this question makes little sense. Can you please elaborate?
Windows is an operating system. FreeBSD is an operating system. You can't just "run FreeBSD on Windows 10" (unless you use a virtualization solution).

Please explain what goal you ultimately want to achieve.


----------



## qiu3344 (Nov 26, 2021)

Responding to the initial question - Here is a good tutorial on how to run GUI applications inside a Jail. And to get Steam running use this.

Running proprietary games in Jails is actually a not so bad idea, because Jails offer much more isolation than just using separate user accounts.


----------



## shkhln (Nov 26, 2021)

qiu3344 said:


> because Jails offer much more isolation than just using separate user accounts.


Once you enable network, X11, 3d acceleration and direct evdev (or even USB) access, jails effectively provide _no additional isolation_ over a plain user account.


----------

